# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  office 2007

## tishka

Народ, как можно файл с паролем открыть (excell, office 2007), или програмку чтобы конвертнуть в 2003 и потом взломать?

----------


## alexkaa

Боюсь что у тебя пока не получиться. Некоторое время назад  я и скал нечто подобное ... к сожалению не нашел.
Хотя стоит поискать прогу, т.к. форматы Оffice 2007 это всего лишь архивы и скорее всего есть архиватор, но вот как он поведет себя с запароленым файлом :) ... ХЗ :)

----------


## tishka

А взломать никак не получится? Никто не пробовал?

----------


## ohmi9

Рядом с этой темой.
Может кто знает как в MS outlook 2007 разблокировать вложения,
или отключить блокировку вложений (типа *.exe) И?

----------


## RLC

в 2007 офисе можно документы сохранить под 2003.

----------


## tishka

Для начала мне надо открыть его, так то я знаю что можно ))

----------


## tishka

Сохранить то можно, вот бы открыть его для начала, может можешь его открыть?

----------


## RLC

магу =) ещё опен офис скачать поробуй последний , вроде он открывает

----------

